# 2 60L need good lighting ???? HOW???



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

Both my tanks i want planted and around 3 watts per gallon to support my ferts plants and co2 injection
at the minute im running around 2watts per gallon and it isnt enough 

The 2 tanks sizes are

Tank 1 - (23.5" Length) (14" Tall) (12" Width)

Tank 2 - (18" Length) (16" Tall) (12" Width)

just the bulb and connection for the T8 in the top tank is around 18" in length so i dunno how im gonna work it out



HELP!!!!


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

I have gone a different route for lighting my planted tank. It is cheap and it works great. I use two 85W CFL bulbs (they also come in 105 w)used in photography. You can get 2 for about $15 and they last a very long time (3 years so far). They have a standard base so they can screw into any clamp light with a reflector. Total cost for 2 pendant style lights was $60. I have a 150 g tank and my plants love it. I highly recommend you try something like this.


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

slonghi said:


> I have gone a different route for lighting my planted tank. It is cheap and it works great. I use two 85W CFL bulbs (they also come in 105 w)used in photography. You can get 2 for about $15 and they last a very long time (3 years so far). They have a standard base so they can screw into any clamp light with a reflector. Total cost for 2 pendant style lights was $60. I have a 150 g tank and my plants love it. I highly recommend you try something like this.


ah thanks for the reply! 
i was thinking cfl lighting as its cheap and effective and you dont need a ballast or anything 
My tanks are only 60L and one is 23" long and the other is 18" long so i dont know if using the pendant reflectors would be possible
I may have to make a wooden canopy to hold the lights in
Do you know of any good DIY canopy CFL guides?
Also i was thinking maybe buying the T5HO 4x24W you can buy online which is a complete unit and no adjusting necessary  but obviously these are around 100 dollars (£55) for me!


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

I initially tried the wooden canopy thing but it didn't work well for me. With some modifications I believe the reflector would work if you are handy with a drill and have access to a few misc parts. One of my modified pendants covers a 26" x 26" (66 cm x 66 cm area).

Sorry but I don't know any good DYI canopy plans.


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

The T5HO 4x24W is very nice by me the price is higher than you would pay so I couldn't justify spending that much money, plus the bulbs are a bit more money and don't last as long. They do a great job though if money is not an issue.


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

slonghi said:


> I initially tried the wooden canopy thing but it didn't work well for me. With some modifications I believe the reflector would work if you are handy with a drill and have access to a few misc parts. One of my modified pendants covers a 26" x 26" (66 cm x 66 cm area).
> 
> Sorry but I don't know any good DYI canopy plans.


i must say i admire your DIY  a man after my own heart haha
do you have any idea on the name of brand of those shop lights as they are so hard to find in England
we dont have a home depot....well ive never seen one and i do quite a lot of DIY projects
Any info on the metal lamp hoods would be good
thanks
kevin


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

beanieboy182 said:


> i must say i admire your DIY  a man after my own heart haha
> do you have any idea on the name of brand of those shop lights as they are so hard to find in England
> we dont have a home depot....well ive never seen one and i do quite a lot of DIY projects
> Any info on the metal lamp hoods would be good
> ...


I used the Woods work like with aluminum reflector for 150 watt on one tank and on the other was a smith-vecor reflector.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are some of your plants suffering with having as much light as you have now? Do you plan to get higher requirement plants in your tank? Having CO2 along with some supplementation to the water can allow you to have a lower light level, but still allow higher requirement plants.

If your plants are doing well with what you have, leave it. High light means high maintenance and headaches. If this is somewhat new to you, you most likely won't like it. Just a recommendation. Many people seem to think they need "X" amount of light when in reality it may be much lower.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

^Good To Hear From You!^


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> ^Good To Hear From You!^


Thanks. It has been a while.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

^^ He's baaack ^^ There have been quite a few posts that have made me think how helpful it would be to have Jr answer. Nice to see you!!


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> Are some of your plants suffering with having as much light as you have now? Do you plan to get higher requirement plants in your tank? Having CO2 along with some supplementation to the water can allow you to have a lower light level, but still allow higher requirement plants.
> 
> If your plants are doing well with what you have, leave it. High light means high maintenance and headaches. If this is somewhat new to you, you most likely won't like it. Just a recommendation. Many people seem to think they need "X" amount of light when in reality it may be much lower.


i did list a lot of my details on my tanks in this link

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/2-problems-i-need-figure-out-49705.html

could you take a gander at that please 
would be most helpful!


----------



## beanieboy182 (Jun 13, 2013)

bump


----------

